# Harveys 2 regular burgers for $5 limited time



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just heard this on AM640 radio in an ad. It is a limited time only (I think 4
weeks as I recall last time this happened was around May and seemed to last 3weeks). Thought I'd pass it along. Happy yum yums everyone.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks AquaNeko for sharing....it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

om nom nom...

....urp!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Still on as on now.

http://www.harveys.ca/eng/index.php

I don't think any are open 24hrs.  Think I'll grab 4 today.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

I couldve given all of you guys some burgers lol, I work there 

Union station to be exact haha!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

brapbrapboom said:


> I couldve given all of you guys some burgers lol, I work there
> 
> Union station to be exact haha!


Sweet!!!    I take it the password is 'GTAA'? 

I know I would not mind the nomnoms and also been wanting to fire up the bbq this year. He he... any way one could show up with an ice box and buy a stack some stock after enjoying a burger locally?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I couldve given all of you guys some burgers lol, I work there
> 
> Union station to be exact haha!


lol! looks like a few of us will be dropping by and pay you a visit Brapbrapboom~  jk jk

Jennifer


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lol! looks like a few of us will be dropping by and pay you a visit Brapbrapboom~  jk jk
> 
> Jennifer


Yah we'll be showing up BYOB there and all asking for onion rings.

BYOB = Bring Your Own (trained) Betta and then having them jump hoops.  It will sure lighten up the day and give lots of fun.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> lol! looks like a few of us will be dropping by and pay you a visit Brapbrapboom~  jk jk
> 
> Jennifer


haha! im working on the grill, so yeah, just look for the chubby asian kid on the grill  lolol



AquaNeko said:


> Sweet!!!    I take it the password is 'GTAA'?
> 
> I know I would not mind the nomnoms and also been wanting to fire up the bbq this year. He he... any way one could show up with an ice box and buy a stack some stock after enjoying a burger locally?


I GUESS THIS CALLS FOR BBQ FOOD + BEER?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> haha! im working on the grill, so yeah, just look for the chubby asian kid on the grill  lolol


lol~~ well we've met so i'm sure i'd be able to spot you 

i typically grab harveys from the AMC building by Dundas Square. but who knows~ maybe i'll go to union one day since it's not too far with a metropass 

------------------
Thanks for the notice AquaNeko and AquaNekoMobile
- I'm definitely gonna grab a burger with a buddy this week^^

Jennifer =)


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

brapbrapboom said:


> I couldve given all of you guys some burgers lol, I work there


I used to know the manager of another chain burger outlet near where I used to work....free lunches! 

Then my in-laws bought a burger franchise....free dinners, lunches, etc. ...too bad it shut down.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> I couldve given all of you guys some burgers lol, I work there
> 
> Union station to be exact haha!


Do you guys still do the breakfast menu? Most Harvey's locations stopped breakfast back in 2007 I think. Harvey's union rings and veggie burger are THE BEST. I remember the salmon burger. Good quality food and cooked on a real grill. Cara Operations is a good company. I hear they now have a big call centre, south of Birchmount/401.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ohmyfish said:


> Do you guys still do the breakfast menu? Most Harvey's locations stopped breakfast back in 2007 I think. Harvey's union rings and veggie burger are THE BEST. I remember the salmon burger. Good quality food and cooked on a real grill. Cara Operations is a good company. I hear they now have a big call centre, south of Birchmount/401.


Since I work in weekends, NO. We stopped breakfast menu every weekends, but its still going on for us every weekdays. And YES! Ive heard people saying Harvey's has the best veggie burger.. I like it as well, making it a ringer veggie burger lol


----------

